# Which beleriand battles did Turin Turambar take part in?



## Turin_Turambar (Apr 11, 2021)

How many battles of Beleriand has Turin Turambar fought? What is the number of beleriand wars he fought?


----------



## m4r35n357 (Apr 11, 2021)

None. Have you read the books?


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Apr 11, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> None. Have you read the books?


I am not talking about the 6 big beleriand wars. The question I ask is including the minor wars.


----------



## m4r35n357 (Apr 11, 2021)

OK, perhaps you should not have used the word "wars" in your question! If you tell us how many you think there are, we can discuss it. Otherwise it sounds like you just want an "executive summary" to save you the bother of looking


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Apr 11, 2021)

Wars, or battles?Are you going to separate skirmishes and grand campaigns? In you want to do so, I'd say Turin had fought unnumbered military operation at least in skirmishes or even grand battles only in Doriath.


Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> 6 big beleriand wars


In addition, there're no 6 big wars but only 5 great decisive battles in Beleriand.


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Apr 11, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> OK, perhaps you should not have used the word "wars" in your question! If you tell us how many you think there are, we can discuss it. Otherwise it sounds like you just want an "executive summary" to save you the bother of looking


I think there are 3-4 wars.


----------



## m4r35n357 (Apr 11, 2021)

OK, so how many of them were before Turin was born, and how many were after he died? We only need to consider the ones that are left. Do you know who his father was?


----------



## Alcuin (Apr 11, 2021)

I think Hisoka Morrow is correct: the First Age was one long war between Morgoth and the Eldar, the Sindar and the Noldor, that included what Hisoka Morrow (along with Tolkien) calls the “5 great decisive battles in Beleriand.”

The five great battles of Beleriand:

The first was launched by Morgoth against the Sindar after he arrived with the Silmarils. With the aid of the Green-elves and the Dwarves of Nogrod and Belegost, Thingol won a decisive victory over the Orcs in eastern Beleriand, though at terrible cost to the Green-elves, who were lightly armed; while in western Beleriand, Círdan and his folk were driven into fortified cities along the coasts. As far as I know, this battle has no proper name.
The second battle was launched by Morgoth against Fëanor and his followers hard upon their burning the ships of the Teleri, Dagor-nuin-Giliath, “Battle-under-Stars”, before the rising of the moon or sun. Though the greater part of the Noldor under Fingolfin were treacherously left behind to cross the Grinding Ice on foot, and though Fëanor’s camp was neither in order nor properly prepared for defense, still his force threw back Morgoth’s army with grievous loss over ten days; but Fëanor himself was mortally wounded and died soon after.
The third battle was Dagor Aglareb, the “Glorious Battle”, in which Morgoth attacked Fingolfin along the line of Sirion in the west and the Sons of Fëanor in the east, but was again utterly defeated. A lesser battle followed a century later, and while it is not counted among the five great battles of Beleriand, it is noteworthy because it marked the first appearance of Glaurung the Dragon, who was driven back by the Dwarves.
The fourth battle was the Dagor Bragollach, the “Battle of Sudden Flame”, in which rivers of fire (or lava) poured onto the plains in the north of Beleriand, reducing them to a waste of ash, accompanied by Glaurung now far stronger and more cunning, Balrogs, and the largest host of Orcs thus far. Finrod in retreat was saved by Barahir, to whom he gave his ring in token of gratitude and perpetual alliance, though all Barahir’s kinsfolk either fled Dorthonion or were killed there; Maedhros held Himring, while his brothers were driven southward to hold a line along the Andram; and Fingolfin in despair fought and lost a duel with Morgoth, though he wounded the wicked Vala severely. Two years later, Sauron took Finrod’s tower in the northern pass of the Sirion. *It is from this situation that the tale of Beren and Lúthien begins.*
The fifth and last of the great battles of Beleriand was the Nirnaeth Arnoediad, “Unnumbered Tears”, in which the Easterlings also fought, divided between the faithful Bor and the treacherous Ulfang. Turgon led his hosts from Gondolin (surely Glorfindel and Ecthelion were numbered among them!) and met Húrin and Huor with the army of Fingon, who had succeeded his father Fingolfin as High King. Fingon died, Húrin and Huor covered the escape of Turgon and the Gondothlim, and Húrin was captured, while Ulfang attacked Maedhros and the Sons of Fëanor from behind. *It is after this that the tales of the sons of Húrin and Huor, Túrin and Tuor, take place.*
Túrin fought in a great many smaller battles, first along the borders of Doriath in the company of the captain of Thingol’s scouts, Beleg, who befriended him, then again in company with Beleg near the tall hill of Amon Rûdh west of Doriath defending a region beyond the Girdle of Melian until Túrin mistakenly killed Beleg. In defense of Nargothrond he fought disguised as Mormegil, the “Black Sword” (for Anglachel, the enchanted sword forged by Eöl the Dark Elf that he took from Beleg), fell in love with Orodreth’s daughter Finduilas (was she Gil-galad’s sister?), then foolishly revealed himself to Glaurung, who bewitched him, so that Finduilas was taken and killed. (It was at this point that his path crossed Tuor’s for the one and only time in their lives.) Then the dragon also bewitched his sister Níniel so that she suffered amnesia. She was found by the gentle Brandir, rightful leader of the Folk of Haleth in Brethil, cousin to Túrin and Níniel. Brandir loved Níniel, but he was halt of foot (lame), and Níniel’s heart turned toward Túrin: neither sibling recognized the other, and under the name Nienor, she became Túrin’s wife, and the Folk of Haleth followed Túrin so that he effectively usurped the leadership of Brandir. Finally Glaurung attacked Brethil, and though Túrin dealt the fiend its deathblow, the worm restored Níniel Nienor’s memory before it died, revealing the truth of her incestuous relationship with Túrin, so that she committed suicide, after which Túrin also committed suicide by falling on Anglachel, which broke beneath him.

If I have befouled the timeline, others will correct me. I have, of course, left out a great many points of the tale and elided even more, but I believe that is the general outline of the five great battles of Beleriand, the tale of Túrin son of Húrin, followed by the War of Wrath that essentially concluded the First Age. *Túrin took part in none of the five great battles of Beleriand,* but was renowned for his strength, courage, determination, ambition, leadership, and especially for single-handedly slaying Glaurung, but was fatally flawed by pride. The same can be said of Saruman and Denethor II in the War of the Ring: for all of them, their fatal flaw was their pride: _hubris_ is the word we receive from the ancient Greeks: hubris is _hamartia_, “error”, the presumption of mortals upon the gods, and remains to this day a common theme of tragedy, as it is in _The Children of Húrin_. Coupled with the malice, malediction, and malefaction of Morgoth and his many minions, his hubris proved the Doom of Túrin, his kith, his kin, and the Elven city-state of Nargothrond: He was truly the “master of doom by doom mastered.”


----------



## Elthir (Apr 12, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> ( . . .) Finduilas (was she Gil-galad’s sister?)



In my opinion yes, along with some revision 

By the way, I just noticed something over at the Encyclopedia of Arda: the site currently has Orodreth as the brother of Angrod . . . *and* Arothir as Angrod's son!

That's not write


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Apr 12, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> Wars, or battles?Are you going to separate skirmishes and grand campaigns? In you want to do so, I'd say Turin had fought unnumbered military operation at least in skirmishes or even grand battles only in Doriath.
> 
> In addition, there're no 6 big wars but only 5 great decisive battles in Beleriand.


turin fought in battle of tumhalad and fall of nargothrond.not just in doriath.


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Apr 12, 2021)

Ecthelion Of The Fountain said:


> turin fought in battle of tumhalad and fall of nargothrond.not just in doriath.


Ooppss, OK,I should say at least only in Doriath, Turin had fought unnumbered military operations. Sry for the chinglish XD


----------



## Turin_Turambar (Apr 12, 2021)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> Ooppss, tamam, söylemeliyim en azından sadece Doriath'ta, Turin numarasız askeri operasyonlarda savaşmıştı. Chinglish XD için üzgünüm


no no it does not matter.i just fixed your information.


----------

